# I can get a Contax T3 for an EOS 550D. Would you do it?



## Hazebloom (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi  community.  The title says pretty much all. I decided to get rid of my EOS 550D body. On the other hand I'm looking for a high grade point and shoot for wifey's hand and hand bag.  Several dealers here would take the 550D and give me a Contax T3 for it. What do you think? Is it a good swap? Thanks to all! Cheers HB


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 2, 2011)

Well... Let me just start by saying that the Contax T3 will keep its value much longer than the EOS 550D. That alone should direct you towards making a decision.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 2, 2011)

Take the Contax!


----------



## Hazebloom (Jul 15, 2011)

Mitica, Derrel, I did the trade and got the first roll back from processing yesterday. Nice! Not only the T3 is really handy, it also yields a high rate of keepers. AF is pretty precise and the lens is sharp, has lots of contrast and is very homogenious. Handling is easy and intuitive. Metering is a tad darkish. Like -0.3 compared to my 'reference' EOS1n. As this is my setting most of the time anyhow it's perfect. Now i'll have to wait to see the shots in large fromat: projector, viewer and duplication tools being still in transit to my new home. Anyhow, I know already this was a good deal. Cheers, HB.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 15, 2011)

Haze, congrats on an incredible little camera! It will be addictive to you once you figure it out. Have fun and post some pics...


----------



## Derrel (Jul 15, 2011)

Glad to hear that you pulled the trigger and made the trade!! Awesome!


----------

